# St croix mojo mss106mhmf2



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Selling a st croix 10ft6" 2-6oz mojo that is well used. Has normal scratch marks on reel seat and scratches on rod a little bit and some of the x flock at bottom is worn. Asking $140 picked up in southern maryland can send pics in text


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dropped to 130 picked up


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

$120 picked up


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Would trade for penn clash 4000. Or a 4000/5000 stradic fj


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

$100 picked up last drop


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

How much to ship it to 24426?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Tempting as a canal stick


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll take it.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

9 rock said:


> I'll take it.


Yours pming you


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

has this been sold?


----------

